# Wild virgin



## Mandi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there,

New to this site, quite new to motorhoming and completely new to wilding.  We are going to Devon and Cornwall in early June and just wondered what the deal is with wild camping on Dartmoor.  I assume it is a national park and therefore a no no.  Just wondered if anyone has any advice.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to this site, quite new to motorhoming and completely new to wilding.  We are going to Devon and Cornwall in early June and just wondered what the deal is with wild camping on Dartmoor.  I assume it is a national park and therefore a no no.  Just wondered if anyone has any advice.



Hello Mandi, welcome to the site i am sure someone one here will be able for camping in the area you are asking about, i have been to Devon and we stayed in a carpark in Sidmouth when the festivale was on not exactly wild and we had to keep feeding the parking meter.
Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 21, 2008)

hi mandi welcome, you will find all you need to know here best site about.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Apr 21, 2008)

*princetown*



Mandi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to this site, quite new to motorhoming and completely new to wilding. We are going to Devon and Cornwall in early June and just wondered what the deal is with wild camping on Dartmoor. I assume it is a national park and therefore a no no. Just wondered if anyone has any advice.


 Have stayed on the moor often a bit barren though
you can park up at the back of the pub in princetown
see the lanlord showers and loo's there
nice meal views out to the prison
nice pub at the two bridges too


----------

